# Destin Fly Fishing Film Tour and Skiff Meet-up



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Fly Fishing Film Tour and Skiff Meet-up 

Shoreline is hosting for the 2nd year, the Fly Fishing film Tour. Tickets are $25 in advance and can be purchased by going to https://flyfilmtour.myeventscenter.com/event/Destin-Fl-31864 or you can buy locally at all 3 Bote Board locations in Destin, FWB or Grayton Beach or at Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor a Orvis in Grand Boulevard. All proceeds go the Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance Just like last year food will be provided by the Flying Pig Cafe and beer from the The Bridge Brewing Company. There will be many giveaways from Old Florida, Orvis, Kula Coolers, Bote Boards, Yet, Simms and many others. Plus, you can purchases raffle tickets to win a Bug Slinger from Bote Board. Come watch this great movie on the biggest LED screen in Destin. I hope to see you there. Doors open at 6. Movie starts at 7. Come early and cast some rods and check out some flats boats. #destinharbor BOTE Orvis Fly Fishing Old Florida Outfitters

Then on Saturday May 4th, we are doing a skiff meet up @ Marler Park on Okaloosa Island. Launch @ 7 AM, fish in the morning and then meet back at The Gulf restaurant for lunch and swimming with your family. For more info or questions, message me.


----------

